# "Certo" bottle. How old?



## Newfie treasure hunter (Sep 29, 2021)

Dug this one up a while back. Never got to researching it but was wondering it's age. Crown top if not visible and not acl.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (Sep 29, 2021)

May have been partially acl at one point.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (Sep 29, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> May have been partially acl at one point.


Or paper label is more like it!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 29, 2021)

Paper. Here is a link. Scroll down to History.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Certo Pectin
					

Certo is a brand of pectin sold in the US and Canada, as well as in England. Depending on where you are purchasing, it can be available in liquid form, in powder form, or both. Jelly recipes are often likely to call for the liquid version.




					www.healthycanning.com


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 29, 2021)

I always see these in 50s dumps.  Maybe a decade on either side, but not too much older or newer as far as I know.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (Sep 29, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I always see these in 50s dumps.  Maybe a decade on either side, but not too much older or newer as far as I know.


Thanks


----------



## RCO (Sep 30, 2021)

seen those bottles before often in 50's era dumps , a lot of them out there it seems , not 100 % sure what the product was used for but seems to have had a common use at the time


----------



## shotdwn (Sep 30, 2021)

RCO said:


> seen those bottles before often in 50's era dumps , a lot of them out there it seems , not 100 % sure what the product was used for but seems to have had a common use at the time


If I remember correctly it was used in the canning of jams and jellies.


----------



## Len (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes, it was used in canning. Has that embossed line for use measure. Not sure if it still being sold in a bottle. Nice amber but still a lot of them coming out of the ground...


----------



## K6TIM (Sep 30, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Dug this one up a while back. Never got to researching it but was wondering it's age. Crown top if not visible and not acl.


There were a lot of the Certo bottle made during the 40's-50's. They were used for household foods used to measure making of jelly,anf jams,and etc.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 30, 2021)

shotdwn said:


> If I remember correctly it was used in the canning of jams and jellies.


Robert Douglas invented Certo. He at the age of 19 created the first thermometer while working at his fathers jam business. It told when the jelly or jam was ready. It is still the one used today. Certo is basically pectin.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## NYlakebottles (Oct 6, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Dug this one up a while back. Never got to researching it but was wondering it's age. Crown top if not visible and not acl.


Mines from 1944. Look to right of logo on bottom.  If a single number without a "." It's 194x with x being the year.  If its a 2 digit number, that's the year.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 6, 2021)

My Certo is 1960. Made by Knox glass bottle Company.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## relic rescuer (Oct 6, 2021)

Can't send pics ATM. Stupid computer probs, but I have three similar, one is light amber like yours. I found them in a W2 era farm dump. It's good to now know what they were for.


----------



## Kaleb Pusateri (Jun 26, 2022)

Here's mine


----------



## Len (Jun 26, 2022)

Used in canning. I can't quite make out the mark in your pic but I'd guess this one is from 1953. Certo in these amber glass bottles was fairly common through the '60s in my neck of the woods. ...Today, on a good day, about $10. --Nice car Kaleb. --  Keep digging and good hunting!


----------



## willong (Jun 26, 2022)

shotdwn said:


> If I remember correctly it was used in the canning of jams and jellies.


Correct.


----------



## Kaleb Pusateri (Jun 27, 2022)

Len said:


> Used in canning. I can't quite make out the mark in your pic but I'd guess this one is from 1953. Certo in these amber glass bottles was fairly common through the '60s in my neck of the woods. ...Today, on a good day, about $10. --Nice car Kaleb. --  Keep digging and good hunting!


I found it at the car show, and mine says "58" I got the bottle for 2 bucks


----------



## Jstorm (Jun 27, 2022)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Dug this one up a while back. Never got to researching it but was wondering it's age. Crown top if not visible and not acl.


From the 20s 30s. Not worth much $5-10


----------



## Len (Jun 27, 2022)

Hey Kaleb,
Upon closer inspection that might be a Whitall Tatum Co. mark. Large company with other similar marks on glass, like insulators, etc.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 3, 2022)

Len said:


> Used in canning. I can't quite make out the mark in your pic but I'd guess this one is from 1953. Certo in these amber glass bottles was fairly common through the '60s in my neck of the woods. ...Today, on a good day, about $10. --Nice car Kaleb. --  Keep digging and good hunting!


Pectin like I believe. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

